# Yay!! Deposit paid!!



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a little rant.... Finaly found a baby female meerkat and we have now paid the deposit on her!! sill some left look for mephitis on here.. hes looking for 650 for them and they will be ready in about 6 weeks!!!

CANT WAIT!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

You got some already?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck 

and ya will need it lol 

alot of people have different views on keeping meerkats so this may turn into a not so happy excited thread


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't worry about it mate,ill send the pictures over asap..

The thing people don't realize when talking about meerkats is,

If someone buys a lone animal they automaticly say they should not be kept alone.

But.. the thing that people forget is,if you intend to breed these animals you can not buy a pair at a young age and rear them together as they will grow older thinking they are related i.e brother and sister,and therefor not breed.

Also to add,i have kept these species for a while now and there is many of people who think it is unacceptable to keep lone animals.

Well i for one will disagree,these are group animals yes but keeping one alone in your home is not a bad thing.. They will regard you and your family as there group.

Many of times there has been a problem within the group and i will have to separate one at some point,therefor meaning it is living in my home,and i have to say as long as you and your family can spend the time with the animal it needs then there is not a problem in my book.

Yes meerkats do love company of there own kind and i would stress to anyone wanting one alone to spend as much time as possible with them,if this is not possible buy two of the same sex if you do not wish to breed.

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

To add there is now only 3 available..!

John


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Meerkats should not be kept alone.

Simple enough.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Meerkats should not be kept alone.
> 
> Simple enough.


Can you explain why this is your view..?

John


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mephitis said:


> Can you explain why this is your view..?
> 
> John


Observing interaction between meerkats, seeing and hearing of the inherrent problems of animals being kept alone, natural behaviour of animals, the fact that in the natural habitat (which I know they are not in whilst in captivity but it's a valid point still) they choose to be in troops, not singular animals.

I personally think its irresponsible to sell lone meerkats but thats your choice, just hope you provide support if/when things go wrong.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Observing interaction between meerkats, seeing and hearing of the inherrent problems of animals being kept alone, natural behaviour of animals, the fact that in the natural habitat (which I know they are not in whilst in captivity but it's a valid point still) they choose to be in troops, not singular animals.
> 
> I personally think its irresponsible to sell lone meerkats but thats your choice, just hope you provide support if/when things go wrong.


Have you ever witnessed a meerkat being kept alone? 

Also do you keep meerkats or spend time with them every day?

Can you watch them interact within a group and alone,would you know any difference?

Just curious to know,also if you have done any of the above i would be interested to hear about your experiences..

I will always give people advice and aftercare of animals that i sell.

John


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Just thought i'd post this, save another 20 page thread - Seems to sum up the general consensus on the issue : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/91940-yey.html


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mephitis said:


> Have you ever witnessed a meerkat being kept alone?
> 
> Also do you keep meerkats or spend time with them every day?
> 
> ...


Yes I have John, we had three meerkats given back to the wholesalers where I used to work, one was so frightened it wouldn't leave the burrow it's owner had been made, the other two became very aggressive, all owners were vetted before buying and all animals were conditioned before sale.

I don't keep them nor do I interact with them daily any more, but correct me if I am wrong, but you have been working with them for less than 12 months?

Yes, because I am yet to meet a meerkat that is as much at ease alone than in a group.

I hope other people receive better after sales support than me and a friend of mine received


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

i have kept these animals, a few years ago, they were kept in an aviary, 20 by 15 wide. i have also watched them interact with each other.i had 1 in the house for a while, it followed me around like a little lost puppy, it was good at first, so i thought, then when i had to go out, it dont no what to do, only if u can spend a lot of time, and i mean a lot of time, meaning some body who dont go out to work, also somebody who dont mind the meercat sleeping in their bed at night, once they get imprinted on you, you can not leave this species on its own. please its only fair if u get 2 of these, they do need each others company, i have also been to africa, a place called savouti, in botswana, and seing these in the wild, i have also seen older males that get pushed out of the group, they have no existance, they cant cope alone. be warned. reduce the price to say 2 meercats 4 £600.00, then every body wins.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Yes I have John, we had three meerkats given back to the wholesalers where I used to work, one was so frightened it wouldn't leave the burrow it's owner had been made, the other two became very aggressive, all owners were vetted before buying and all animals were conditioned before sale.
> 
> I don't keep them nor do I interact with them daily any more, but correct me if I am wrong, but you have been working with them for less than 12 months?
> 
> ...


Over 12 months,a couple of years actually.

As i say i have witnessed this first hand so i do know what i am talking about.

This thread was made by someone who is happy to be buying a meerkat,so why does it always have to be turned into something bad.

Also i have not said they should be kept alone,i would always advise people to buy at least two,but if the intend to breed it is not possible to buy both at the same time and same age.

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> i have kept these animals, a few years ago, they were kept in an aviary, 20 by 15 wide. i have also watched them interact with each other.i had 1 in the house for a while, it followed me around like a little lost puppy, it was good at first, so i thought, then when i had to go out, it dont no what to do, only if u can spend a lot of time, and i mean a lot of time, meaning some body who dont go out to work, also somebody who dont mind the meercat sleeping in their bed at night, once they get imprinted on you, you can not leave this species on its own. please its only fair if u get 2 of these, they do need each others company, i have also been to africa, a place called savouti, in botswana, and seing these in the wild, i have also seen older males that get pushed out of the group, they have no existance, they cant cope alone. be warned. reduce the price to say 2 meercats 4 £600.00, then every body wins.


As you have said they are best in at least twos,i have not said they are not.
If you intend to breed it is best to buy unrelated animals at different times..

I will always advise people two or more if possible and 650 is a good price that people are willing to pay if they want well bred well cared for animals.

John


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Meerkats are a wild animal i think its not fair even keeping them tbh unless your enclouser is like the wild and they find there own food you hide to stimulate them!

meerkat is my fave animal i would love a group but couldnt because i prefer seeing them on TV in the wild.
The noises they make to each other the affection they give to each other how they clean each other, find there food and water, how they stand up on there hind legs looking for prey (sooooo adorable)

they are meant to be together just like pet rats best in groups no matter what.
surely in a household with loud noises TV's computers, wires, carpet, slippy wood flooring, hot cookers and cootlery sp? is not like the wild and not giving them what they need?

if reared in a house kind of like squirrals sp? then they may be used to it but i think a encloser looking more like the wild will make a group of meerkats happyier?


----------



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

As long as the animal happy, warm, well cared for, and receives lots of attention.. inst that what counts... 
and your talking about a captive bred animal..its not like we have taken it straight from the wild. all animals were wild at some time or another... yes they are highly sociable and we will be getting another (unrelated) later in the year, 

We have thought about this for a long time... visiting friends who also keep them, and asking ourselves whether or not we will have the time and space for such an animal... we have also researched deeply into behaviour pattens.. diets .. and needs.. so its not like we don't know exactly what we are taking on.

So i know everyone will have a view or opinion but its not exactly gonna make a differance so you may as well save your time..

thanks

and cheers john for the support!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

ok fair play but even captive bred animals need some sort of wild habbitat otherwise i would keep my snails in sand and feed them meat? or let them live in my house free and let my rats around free?

have you a room for her/him or a enclosour and make sure its all safe for them etc.
i don't want to change your mind lol don't know where that was from i just think meerkats as highly social like rats and i would not keep a rat on its own unless rescue and will not get on with other males but more than likely there is that one other male that can bond with them eventuly.

cant meerkats fight if introduced at some point?
at least your getting another in the future.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

NKnotts said:


> As long as the animal happy, warm, well cared for, and receives lots of attention.. inst that what counts...
> and your talking about a captive bred animal..its not like we have taken it straight from the wild. all animals were wild at some time or another... yes they are highly sociable and we will be getting another (unrelated) later in the year,
> 
> We have thought about this for a long time... visiting friends who also keep them, and asking ourselves whether or not we will have the time and space for such an animal... we have also researched deeply into behaviour pattens.. diets .. and needs.. so its not like we don't know exactly what we are taking on.
> ...


So, lets ignore the opinions and advice from people who have experience and aren't just out to sell the animals to whoever will take them then right?

Good luck with your meerkat, maybe you will change your mind on listening to advice if you encounter problems with a lone meerkat.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

to the guy who is buying a baby meercat, john is only supporting u as he is making a very big profit on a young mammal, he dont care about the animals interest, other wise he would only sell in pairs.has he done a home visit? no he has not, because he dont care, who the animal goes to. its like many petshops, get the money. i feel very strongly about this.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

also is this the same seller who brought a skunk, got rid of it very shortly after, with it losing a lot of weight.my my my how the world works, also the same guy who brought hedgehogs from me for £80.00 each, then sold them 3 weeks later for a profit. he should be banned from the forum, and all u lot out there should not be buying from this guy, as he only lines his pockets.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

secrets r coming out about john, had 3 skunks, sold them all in a short space of time, can u not keep hold of nothing? u seem to get rid of pets very quickly indeed. what have u done to a forum member on here? sold her rats from beneath the person, i might add. your a money grabber, i wish u lived in my neck of the woods. what a shame u dont.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> i wish u lived in my neck of the woods. what a shame u dont.


just what my husband said. shame he don't live closer.

pm sent.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

oh dear poor babies.

:'(


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

John is a less than reputable bloke personally.

But I believe the meerkats will be coming from the shop he works at?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> John is a less than reputable bloke personally.
> 
> But I believe the meerkats will be coming from the shop he works at?


 
He is just a kid who lives with his girlfiend's mother, he told me the meerkats live at his friend's house so who the hell knows?


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

a kid did u say, how old is this kid? he has upset a lot of people.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

early 20's


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> He is just a kid who lives with his girlfiend's mother, he told me the meerkats live at his friend's house so who the hell knows?


I know John, I have dealt with him before and been to both his home and his girlfriends home.

Like I said though, if the meerkats are coming from the shop then I don't see a problem with the animals themselves, just the seller.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fair comment.

I shouldnt be posting because I am seething and will end up posting something I regret.

Good luck with the Meerkat.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know that AZUK from here has a lone meerkat - he has been imprinted with AZUK and his family since birth and was fully hand reared though.

John - is this your first breeding of the meerkats? Pics would be nice


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

damn... you sold that skunk already??

christ.. i thought it was to good to be true...

and i have to say i did look at some pics posted recently and think.. eh?? christ that skunk looks like the one from rothwell.. but it can't be.. after all john has even changed his name to be "skunk" and after the fuss he made the last time i mentioned him and skunk in the same post.. surely he is going to do right by the animal this time..

so.. who now has the female that you tried to keep a secret? is she one of the ilegally descented ones? is that why you tried to keep her a secret? your post "a skunk at last" was a little misguiding.. you already had a skunk the year before, and at the time you posted it, you already had a female skunk.. so why 
"a skunk at last" why were you trying to make out he was your first?????

also.. our friend was asking.. if you have any idea who now has the 5 sugar gliders and cage you took in exchange for the skinny skunk - which you kept for about the same time as you this skunk from what i gather.. you know the gliders which you contacted us in under 48 hours about saying you decided you did not want anymore...

is there anything you keep personally and do not sell within the month??? bar things that actually are not yours at all, but belong to the shop you work at?

honestly.. people might think i have a pop for no reason at times.. but heavens above.. its not always the way the other posters like to make it out... i've not trusted you since last year and the skunk back then.. and have had to bite my lip on so many occasions since.. but, to hell with that!

can't believe you have let danni and the skunk down like that.

and i will add at this point, i warned danni off you. for good reason it now turns out. So sorry danni that this happened, at least he is in a good home now tho..

*shrugs and scowls*

Nerys

oh btw.. the meerkats are not johns ?? they belong to the shop he works for.. ??? riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight that makes more sense.. funny how it always comes across on here like they are "his"


edit to add two things...

if you had a buyer for the rats, why did you offer them to rory a few days ago?

and

Danni now owns Saff's meerkat..

you know.. the one who was going to be kept on its own, as a house pet.. and would do fine?? 

well guess what.. it didn't.. and saff... or saffs on the instructions of her mum.. had to sell it onto another home where there was another meerkat for company.

i hate to say i told you so.. but..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmm the rats that the breeder had arranged to buy back and was going to go and collect them tomorrow after having her orders she had to turn up with the full amount an after 5:30pm on sat or sun............which ment her having to make child care arrangements for her son :bash:

Not to mention the fact that he made the same person swear that she wouldnt say where the skunk had come from..............as he made another account to sell him on and funnily enough had no pictures of the skunk............

im sorry but i think this is appalling i really do


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

what???

so..

he started up a second account on here..

a duplicate account, which we all know you are not allowed..

just to sell the skunk??? what so that people on the forum would not realise he had done it???

what a sneaky thing to do!!!!

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeez..

N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yips thats how the skunk ended up with a new owner from the forum : victory:


this is the add she bought him from 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-exotics-classifieds/174368-skunk.html


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oh good grief.. what are people coming too...

N


----------



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

Well.... First Off...

If all this is true... which I believe it is not.(my opinion you all seem to have yours) Wouldn't it be right of me.. Taking responsibility of the Meerkat, to provide it with a better quality of life.. if she has already been born into a situation that you all disprove of, I.e.... from a person who doesn't know how to look after animal or give a s:censor:t about its well being!! 

Its not like she could be rehabilitated into the wild, it would be far to late for that, being captive bred and all!! 

To add, yes I can understand a lot of peoples opinions on here about a wild sociable animal..(I am not being negative In any way towards my fellow RFUK fans) But all I am offering the meerkat is a safe and affectionate home, with lots of care, love and the up most attention and affection .. I would never for one minute neglect her in anyway shape or form..

(also I would never keep an animal just for the sake of having that animal as a stament or fashion) 

I have also stated before me and my family have looked deeply into a meerkats needs.. even if they are being kept solitary, and I know it can be difficult and expencive... and I know it can take up a lot of your time... and furinture and house-hold objects can be damaged.. but I am willing and able to deal with that.

I would have thought £650 is a small price to pay for the happiness of a (defenceless) creature. wouldn't you say so....

and to add, John has give me no reason to disbelieve in his intentions .. what I can say, he has always been upfront and answered any question I have need answering thoroughly.. he is a top bloke.

So I see no need for this turning out to be a blatant witch hunt which you all seem so keen on perusing!

with respect!

Nikki


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

ps - i also keep meerkats.. personally and at home.. 

but they are not kept as house pets, and they are kept in a pair..

even in captivity, and even as captive breds, i still think they do better with other meerkat company. and i do know know people with groups of meerkats who can get in, sit with them, stick their hands in the nest with the babies and still be accepted as part of the group.. i loved watching stu's relationship with his group, now he is one you should talk to about meerkat keeping in captivity.. the bond he has with his is awesome.. but again, they are not kept as house pets...

i am not saying you do not have the best intentions at heart and would not provide the best that you can, but i do think they should be kept in more then *ones*

i don't think this is a case of buying from someone who is mis treating them. they are not johns afterall, they belong to the pet shop he works for. 
a lot of people have said the same about john, and have now changed their minds.. they are going on experience of dealings with him.. just as i am.

Nerys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

and btw...

i do wish you every luck with the meerkat.. they really are wonderful animals.. my female comes out to watch meerkat manor with me, and helps me on clean out nights (mostly by raiding the bins it has to be said)

is there no way you could get two? even of the same sex? they are fun to watch interacting with each other also..

N


----------



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

As I said,,, I understand where you are coming from... and with the up most respect.. but like all animals kept as pets today,,, no matter how long they have been domesticated they still need a sense of belonging either by their own kind or human interaction, I agree on the latter of the two. 

Which is why she will never be on her own. she will have all the space and companionship she needs...

But I guess this argument could go on for Days and we will never come to a academical answer in which we will all agree... I think its down to our own beliefs in the matter, and no matter how long we argue our point, we are all gonna still stick to our guns so to speak. 

It just seems that meerkats seem to be a very controversial subject on these forums these days, but its OK for people to keep other highly sociable animals and no one batters an eyelid because its perceived to be normal..

The question we have to ask ourselves is why we keep pets.. as a human beings.. 

Is it for :

self gratification
because we believe we are doing the right thing
or, just something to look at or make conversation over

I believe its something more... Trying to make a difference,,, as we all know animals such as meerkats, skunks, genets.. are going to be kept as pets as well as survive in the wild, and there is nothing we can do about it, but to help make their existence to be comfortable, stable and rewarding.

Everyone has the right to appeal and have their say,, but at the end of the day, does it matter.. people are gonna do what people are gonna do... and I dont know about you, but I would give my last pennys to make sure that the animals that I have chance,,, to interact with and to look after under my roof are happy and content...

I don't mean to be a bore or a nag but this is how I feel..

Thanks for reading

Nikki


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

People don't have an issue with you wanting/buying a meerkat, people have an issue with you buying it and giving it the wrong conditions.

In my personal experiences, of around 25-30 meerkat sales, only 3 were ever sold singly, all 3 were returned in less than 4 weeks, all severely agitated either to the point of uncontrollable aggression or disgusting levels of fear, the meerkat you are being sold will have been born into a group, it is being taken from that group and being sold singly.

You are born into a large family, your taken away from your comfort zone and placed on your own in the middle of nowhere, in scary surroundings, with nothing or no-one familiar to comfort you, how would you react?


----------



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

well.. I agree... but isn't that just the pet trade in general... 90% of animals in the pet trade are born into a social structure and hierarchy and then taken away and put in unfamiliar situations and places.... its your actions after that point that make the difference.. I'm not saying that's fair but it happens


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> So, lets ignore the opinions and advice from people who have experience and aren't just out to sell the animals to whoever will take them then right?
> 
> So i don't have experience?
> 
> ...


I also agree with what everyone is saying with regards to buying a pair,but as i have said this is not always possible to do at the same time.




bassy 1019 said:


> to the guy who is buying a baby meercat, john is only supporting u as he is making a very big profit on a young mammal, he dont care about the animals interest, other wise he would only sell in pairs.has he done a home visit? no he has not, because he dont care, who the animal goes to. its like many petshops, get the money. i feel very strongly about this.


How dare you say i do not care about my animals!

To add you cannot sell in pairs all of the time,i would advise anyone wanting a meerkat to get two or more as i have already said it is not always possible to buy two at the same time.



bassy 1019 said:


> also is this the same seller who brought a skunk, got rid of it very shortly after, with it losing a lot of weight.my my my how the world works, also the same guy who brought hedgehogs from me for £80.00 each, then sold them 3 weeks later for a profit. he should be banned from the forum, and all u lot out there should not be buying from this guy, as he only lines his pockets.


No the hedgehogs i bought from you cost me petrol and i sold them with cages and accessories. So 150 with cage is a good price in my book.

John


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

young gun, very well put. to the person who is buying the mercat, unless u buy 2 meercats, i will never get off of your case, u have good intentions i admit, is there no way u can buy two? i have studied these in the wild, for a few months, i no what i am talking about. sell all your snakes, go to your bank manager, get a loan? i would think the world of u if u buy 2. so would every body else. if u dont buy two, u will fine out the hard way. do the right thing, if there is no way u can get the money, every body on here give u a pound each.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> secrets r coming out about john, had 3 skunks, sold them all in a short space of time, can u not keep hold of nothing? u seem to get rid of pets very quickly indeed. what have u done to a forum member on here? sold her rats from beneath the person, i might add. your a money grabber, i wish u lived in my neck of the woods. what a shame u dont.


Ask pouchie for my address if you like,then come pay me a visit?

Also what would happen if i did? :hmm:



Pouchie said:


> just what my husband said. shame he don't live closer.
> 
> pm sent.



You know where i live..

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> John is a less than reputable bloke personally.
> 
> But I believe the meerkats will be coming from the shop he works at?


This comes from the guy who threatend to come to my house and collect my belongings to the value of a snake if i did not pay for something that was sold as something it was not..??

John


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

like u said john, its not always possible to buy a pair, so dont buy a single animal, until u get funds to do the correct thing. john do not lie to me, u made a big profit out of them hogs, dont f**k wid me, your already in my bad books, if u have any brains, do not slag me off of send me any pms, u have been warned.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> damn... you sold that skunk already??
> 
> christ.. i thought it was to good to be true...
> 
> ...


Wondered how long it would take you,the meerkats are mine.




Emmaj said:


> Hmmm the rats that the breeder had arranged to buy back and was going to go and collect them tomorrow after having her orders she had to turn up with the full amount an after 5:30pm on sat or sun............which ment her having to make child care arrangements for her son :bash:
> 
> Not to mention the fact that he made the same person swear that she wouldnt say where the skunk had come from..............as he made another account to sell him on and funnily enough had no pictures of the skunk............
> 
> im sorry but i think this is appalling i really do


No i did not make another account.



Nerys said:


> what???
> 
> so..
> 
> ...





Emmaj said:


> Yips thats how the skunk ended up with a new owner from the forum : victory:
> 
> 
> this is the add she bought him from
> ...


Wrong.

John


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

i think this thread has come to an end, good luck with the meercat.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> like u said john, its not always possible to buy a pair, so dont buy a single animal, until u get funds to do the correct thing. john do not lie to me, u made a big profit out of them hogs, dont f**k wid me, your already in my bad books, if u have any brains, do not slag me off of send me any pms, u have been warned.



Why would i want to send you a pm?

I have never said people should keep meerkats as lone animals,i will always advise to keep the in at least pairs.

But if you intend to breed the animals you can't my two of the same age and grow them up together.

Yes you could buy two males/two female,i do not have a problem with this.

John


----------



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

If the funds are available... which i think they will be.. I will be getting a pair!

END OF DISCUSSION... THIS POST IS NOW CLOSED! :devil:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Good on you Nikki  Hope to see pics of the 2 little ones when you get them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mephitis said:


> Wondered how long it would take you,the meerkats are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOOOOOOOOL well okies then funny how was the male skunk that pouchie bought off you then aint it :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOOOOOOOOL well okies then funny how was the male skunk that pouchie bought off you then aint it :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


Get a life..

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

And this aint a witch hunt on my part cos actually liked john.............until he did what he did with the skunks and pouchie and her rats 


If you dont have time for an animal dont buy it in the 1st place john knew full well what he was taking on when he took the 2 new skunks on as he has had a skunk last year 

thats what im cross about 

i have 2 babies mine dont get on but hey i aint gonna sell on im gonna work on it so they eventually do 

when i bought my skunks i bought them with the intentions of keeping them for their life like i did with my dogs 

I have nursed 2 sick skunks that DONT belong to me and have a huge soft spot for skunks otherwise i wouldnt have done so 

so to hear of them being passed from pillar to post cos the original buyer dont have the time for them anymore it makes your blood boil 

especially when the original buyer has had them under a month 

but its not just the skunk thing its the way he has treated pouchie and her rats incident too 


sorry just had to get that off my chest


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> And this aint a witch hunt on my part cos actually liked john.............until he did what he did with the skunks and pouchie and her rats
> 
> 
> If you dont have time for an animal dont buy it in the 1st place john knew full well what he was taking on when he took the 2 new skunks on as he has had a skunk last year
> ...


You don't know the full story because you have not heard both sides,im not going to bother trying to explain why i sold the 'skunk' on as im not interested what you or any of the other think.

John


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i don't knwo how it goes with selling meerkats in pet shops but aint most pet shop animals inbred or not looked after properly i just think like pets at home is discusting how they keep some in tiny tanks.. i hope the pet shop has large place for the meerkats! i never knew they were sold in pet shops! lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

JOhn - while you don't feel that "explaining" yourself is necessary perhaps it would go some way to helping people understand some. Tis your reputation being discussed here and without explaination, people will make thier own conclusions which will no doubt not be good from what has been posted so far!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> JOhn - while you don't feel that "explaining" yourself is necessary perhaps it would go some way to helping people understand some. Tis your reputation being discussed here and without explaination, people will make thier own conclusions which will no doubt not be good from what has been posted so far!


Emma, the bloke sold someone an 'Anery' boa for a fair amount of money, it then shed out and got a lovely red tail, when confronted he said that the animal wasn't his and he would have to wait to get the money back from the person he sold it for.

He is a liar and if the situation arises, a cheat.

If you disagree with anything I have said John, then we can definitely arrange a chat


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

well whoever reads all this they know what to maybe expect from john. so who sells or buys from it will take all this into account.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

people say about keeping all animals in pairs because in nature they would be in groups... well... how about dogs? so so many people only have a single dog.. noone jumps on them and goes on and on about it.. the dispute here isnt about john and where he gets his animals/ how he decides to sell them on etc... 

to OP congrats and i hope you have loads of fun with the newbie  and in the future get another...i know you will just coz animals are addictive really  

xx


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Well i think better having two dogs anyway i have two.. meerkats have not been domisticated that long have they? Meerkats are totaly different than dogs?!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

fern said:


> people say about keeping all animals in pairs because in nature they would be in groups... well... how about dogs? so so many people only have a single dog.. noone jumps on them and goes on and on about it.. the dispute here isnt about john and where he gets his animals/ how he decides to sell them on etc...
> 
> to OP congrats and i hope you have loads of fun with the newbie  and in the future get another...i know you will just coz animals are addictive really
> 
> xx


Show me a DOMESTICATED breed of dog naturally in the wild.

Not coyotes or wolves etc, an actually 'dog'.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Show me a DOMESTICATED breed of dog naturally in the wild.
> 
> Not coyotes or wolves etc, an actually 'dog'.


its possible i watched a program on a pack of domesticated breeds in the wild ones let lose at young age and grouped together.. it was interesting all were caught and euthenized sp? this was in america on animal planet lol.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> JOhn - while you don't feel that "explaining" yourself is necessary perhaps it would go some way to helping people understand some. Tis your reputation being discussed here and without explaination, people will make thier own conclusions which will no doubt not be good from what has been posted so far!


I do not need to explain myself to anyone.



Young_Gun said:


> Emma, the bloke sold someone an 'Anery' boa for a fair amount of money, it then shed out and got a lovely red tail, when confronted he said that the animal wasn't his and he would have to wait to get the money back from the person he sold it for.
> 
> He is a liar and if the situation arises, a cheat.
> 
> If you disagree with anything I have said John, then we can definitely arrange a chat


Anytime mate,PM me when and where? :yeahright:

John


----------



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

Just to let you all know... the deposit has been paid for a second meerkat of the same sex...

Read and taken your advice

cheers


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*meercats*

big up n knotts, well done.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

wooo0o0o0o0p

definitly need pics btw


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

oo infact, im coming to see these babies!:flrt:


----------



## NKnotts (Jun 20, 2008)

Haha,,, you would be more than welcome.. should be getting them early next month!! Can't wait

Pics will be posted on here or a separate thread as soon as we get the little beauts :2thumb:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

good job on taking advice!

have fun with the two meerkats when you get them

xx


----------

